# ntfs3 Kernel Treiber Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit den ntfs3 Kernel Treiber (von Paragon). Schreib -und Lesezugriffe erfolgen gefühlt schneller als mit dem ntfs-3g Treiber. Allerdings habe ich häufig das Problem, das nach dem Kopieren von Dateien/ Ordnern auf ntfs Partitionen, Dateien und Ordner nicht mehr sichtbar sind und die Partitionen unter Windows10 erst gescannt und repariert werden müssen. Das betrifft verschiedene Festplatten. Unter Windows 10 treten mit diesen Platten keine Probleme auf, daher würde ich einen Hardwaredefekt ausschließen (zumal CrystalDiskInfo unter Windows anzeigt, das die Hardware in Ordnung ist). Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme (gehabt) und eine Lösung? MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo flammenflitzer,

hab hier bisher keine Probleme mit dem neuen ntfs3 Kernel-Treiber mit einem NTFS-Dateisystem auf einer externen USB-Platte gehabt - tut bisher einwandfrei.

Nur eine vage Idee:

Falls das bei dir fest verbaute Laufwerke sind - beachte bitte das Windows diese Volumes beim normalen herunterfahren ggf (wegen fastboot) nicht komplett aushängt, sprich keinen sauberen kompletten sync und umount macht.

Wenn dem so ist, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das es dann (mit Dualboot) unter Linux beim einhängen eines vorher nicht komplett ausgehängten Dateisystems Probleme geben könnte. (mal wild spekuliert)

Vorschlag:

Fahre Windows bevor du hinterher Linux bootest bitte mal komplett herunter. Das sollte im Windows mit gehaltener Shift-Taste beim auf Herunterfahren klicken funktionieren - damit fährt Windows dann komplett herunter, und hängt dabei auch die Dateisysteme sauber aus.

Danach teste bitte mal mit Linux.

----------

## firefly

Und wenn es an fastboot von windows liegt, dann kann man das auch komplett deaktivieren:

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dankeschön, Schnellstart habe ich schon seit der Installation von Windows 10 deaktiviert. Das Problem (welches glücklicherweise seit einigen Tagen nicht aufgetreten ist) war ein Linux-Fehler. Ich habe Dateien mit Dolphin auf zwischen internen Festplatten kopiert. Wenn der Fehler auftrat, waren die kopierten Dateien/ Ordner in Dolphin (und nach Neustart im Windows-Explorer) nicht mehr sichtbar. Erst nach Scan und Reparatur mit Windows waren sie wieder zu sehen.

----------

## mike155

Hm... Da scheint etwas Merkwürdiges zu passieren. Hast Du Linux nach dem Kopieren vielleicht nicht ordentlich runtergefahren? Verwendest Du Hibernate, "Suspend to RAM" oder "Suspend to disk"?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das ist während Kopiervorgängen passiert... Auch wenn ich mittels easytag mp3 Dateien und Ordner umbenennen wollte und die Dateinamen etwas läner waren.

Ich habe festgestellt, das bei meinem System der ntfs3 Treiber eine geringere maximale Anzahl von Zeichen in einem Pfad erlaubt, als unter Windows üblich. 

```
ntfs3      prealloc,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
```

(Im Gegensatz dazu hatte ich mit ntfs-3g das Problem, das hier die maximal erlaubte Anzahl von Zeichen in einem Pfad überschritten wurde.)

```
ntfs-3g    nofail,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,big_writes,windows_names,locale=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Beispielsweise will ich Dateien in einen Windows Ordner kopieren, der in weiteren diversen Untervezeichnissen liegt, und übernehme dort von einer vorhandenen Datei den Namen "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-01.pdf", benenne die Datei auf meiner ext4 Partition in "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-02.pdf" und will sie dann in den Ordner von "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-01.pdf" kopieren, kann es sein das der Kopiervorgang fehlschlägt. Weil zu viele Zeichen im Pfad sind. Unter Windows kann ich das allerdings erledigen.... und mit ntfs-3g könnte ich noch einige Zeichen mehr anhängen. Dann würde unter Windows der Explorer beim Löschen meckern das der Name für den Papierkorb zu lang ist.

Ich hoffe, da war einigermaßen verständlich.

```
Hibernate, "Suspend to RAM" oder "Suspend to disk"
```

verwende ich nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gerade wieder, nach dem Kopieren von Dateien ist Sense... 

```
[ 2588.010302] ntfs3: sdf4: ino=854, "000" Internal error

[ 2588.010307] ntfs3: sdf4: ntfs3_write_inode r=854 failed, -22.
```

----------

## mike155

"Internal Error"... Das sieht nach einem Fehler der Kategorie "unschön" aus...

Ob die "-22" ein Standard errno Code ist? Wenn ja, dann wäre es "EINVAL 22 Das Argument ist ungültig".

sdf? Also das sechste Laufwerk? Hast Du so viele Laufwerke? Ist das ein internes Laufwerk? Wie ist es angebunden? SATA? USB? Zeigt die Ausgabe von "smartctl -a /dev/sdf" Fehler?

----------

## firefly

Scheinbar sieht die Zukunft für diesen Treiber nicht sehr gut aus.

Der code ist seit gut einem Jahr nicht gewartet worden und vom offiziellen maintainer (paragon mitarbeiter) ist auch nichts zu hören.

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NTFS3-Linux-Driver-2022-Sad

----------

## flammenflitzer

/dev/sdf - SATA intern 

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdf

smartctl 7.2 2020-12-30 r5155 [x86_64-linux-5.17.3-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-20, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Green

Device Model:     WDC WD10EZRX-00A8LB0

Serial Number:    WD-WCC1U0986745

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b2ab27f4

Firmware Version: 01.01A01

User Capacity:    1.000.204.886.016 bytes [1,00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS (minor revision not indicated)

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Tue Apr 26 21:17:33 2022 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                (12360) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 142) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x30b5) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   137   135   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4116

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4747

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   075   075   000    Old_age   Always       -       18511

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4743

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   194   194   000    Old_age   Always       -       4981

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   137   137   000    Old_age   Always       -       190582

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   103   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 9 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 9 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 16943 hours (705 days + 23 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 01 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.642  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.642  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.641  SMART WRITE LOG

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:14.189  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:11.226  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 8 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 16943 hours (705 days + 23 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 01 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.642  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.641  SMART WRITE LOG

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:14.189  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:11.226  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:09.196  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 7 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 16943 hours (705 days + 23 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 01 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      03:52:26.641  SMART WRITE LOG

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:14.189  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:11.226  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:09.196  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      03:52:06.260  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 6 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15265 hours (636 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 01 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:18.637  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:18.637  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:18.636  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d0 01 01 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:16.008  SMART READ DATA

Error 5 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 15265 hours (636 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 01 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:18.637  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d6 01 e0 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:18.636  SMART WRITE LOG

  b0 d0 01 01 4f c2 a0 00      00:41:16.008  SMART READ DATA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ...Der code ist seit gut einem Jahr nicht gewartet worden...

  Das sieht doch bei ntfs-3g nicht anders aus, oder liege ich hier falsch?

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ...Der code ist seit gut einem Jahr nicht gewartet worden...  Das sieht doch bei ntfs-3g nicht anders aus, oder liege ich hier falsch?

 

Es gibt bei ntfs3g noch ein weiteres Problem.

Für Tuxera (die Firma hinter ntfs3g) scheint NTFS nach wie vor etwas zu sein womit sie aktiv Geld verdienen wollen (siehe Link: https://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-embedded/). Und da kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das sie grossartig daran interessiert sind die Entwicklung bei ntfs3g voranzutreiben, damit würden sie sich dann ja lediglich selbst schaden.

EDIT:

Was den Treiber von Paragon angeht, vielleicht gab es bei denen irgendwelche personelle Veränderungen. Das wäre zumindest eine mögliche Erklärung für die plötzliche Funkstille. Wenn der bisherige Entwickler gekündigt hat müssen die erst mal jemanden finden der in der Lage ist sich um diesen Treiber zu kümmern.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Apr 27, 2022 1:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

Da NTFS so problematisch wohl ist, könnte extfat eine alternative sein, falls auf dieser Partition, welcher unter windows und linux genutzt werden soll, nicht windows installiert ist.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Da NTFS so problematisch wohl ist, könnte extfat eine alternative sein, falls auf dieser Partition, welcher unter windows und linux genutzt werden soll, nicht windows installiert ist.

 

Für ExFAT gibt es seit Kernel 5.7 einen Treiber der von Samsung beigesteuert wurde und die dazu passenden Tools "sys-fs/exfatprogs" sind auch verfügbar.

Samsung hat das gemacht weil sie bei ihren Geräten selber auf einen guten ExFAT-Treiber angewiesen sind.

https://github.com/exfatprogs/exfatprogs#benchmarks

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Scheinbar sieht die Zukunft für diesen Treiber nicht sehr gut aus.
> 
> Der code ist seit gut einem Jahr nicht gewartet worden und vom offiziellen maintainer (paragon mitarbeiter) ist auch nichts zu hören.
> 
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NTFS3-Linux-Driver-2022-Sad

 

In den letzten Kernel Updates waren nun tatsächlich mal wieder ein paar fixes mit dabei,

scheint also nicht ganz tot zu sein :)

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://linuxnews.de/2022/06/ntfs3-kernel-treiber-wieder-auf-kurs/Geht weiter... Ich bin jetzt auf 5.18.2 umgestiegen, weil ich annahm das hier schon einige Änderungen beim ntfs3 Treiber enthalten sind. War wohl ein Trugschluss....

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> https://linuxnews.de/2022/06/ntfs3-kernel-treiber-wieder-auf-kurs/Geht weiter... Ich bin jetzt auf 5.18.2 umgestiegen, weil ich annahm das hier schon einige Änderungen beim ntfs3 Treiber enthalten sind. War wohl ein Trugschluss....

 

Naja In dem Artikel steht was von "Erstes Patchset für 5.19" wie kommst du darauf dass es für 5.18.2 was gibt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ich hatte vor einiger Zeit nur gelesen, das die Entwicklung nicht stagniert und gehofft, das schon in 5.18  etwas enthalten ist. Nach dem Artikel werde ich zeitnah auf 5.19 umsteigen. Die gute Nachricht ist: Es geht weiter....

----------

## snova

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das ist während Kopiervorgängen passiert... Auch wenn ich mittels easytag mp3 Dateien und Ordner umbenennen wollte und die Dateinamen etwas läner waren.

 

ich bin nachdem der 5.15 Kernel draußen war sofort auf den NTFS von Paragon umgestiegen. Probleme habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe festgestellt, das bei meinem System der ntfs3 Treiber eine geringere maximale Anzahl von Zeichen in einem Pfad erlaubt, als unter Windows üblich. 

 

Das wurde so irgendwo schon berichtet, dass der Treiber diese Grenzen nicht so ganz trifft, wie der von Windows selbst. Vielleicht wird das ja noch behoben? Ich glaub jedenfalls ganz fest dran  :Smile: 

Ab wie vielen Ordnern das dann tatsächlich ein Problem ist, ist mir aber bisher unbekannt.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ntfs3      prealloc,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Bis auf prealloc sieht das ganz brauchbar aus (hier wäre ich mir unsicher ob das so richtig gut läuft). Meine eigenen Parameter geb ich aber gern weiter, vielleicht hilfts?

```

ntfs-3g,default,rw,nls=utf8,windows_names,uid=0,gid=1000,fmask=7137,dmask=7027

```

```

ntfs3,rw,discard,iocharset=utf8,sys_immutable,uid=0,gid=1000,fmask=7137,dmask=7027

```

Doku zu den Parametern habe ich von https://github.com/rmnscnce/ntfs3 entnommen.

Wichtig sind auch die Kernel-Parameter:

```

File systems -> DOS/FAT/EXFAT/NT Filesystems 

  < > NTFS file system support

  <M> NTFS Read-Write file system support

  [ ]   64 bits per NTFS clusters

  [*]   activate support of external compressions lzx/xpress

  [ ]   NTFS POSIX Access Control Lists

```

der erstere NTFS-Treiber ist der alte (ntfs Treiber ohne die 3!), der nur experimentelles schreiben erlaubt, incl. Datenverlusten. Am besten man deaktiviert diesen komplett, dann kommt man nicht durcheinander. Bei dem Zweiten darf man die 64 bits per Cluster nicht aktivieren, ansonsten hat man Inkompatibilitäten zum Windows. Und mit den Posix ACLs kann Windows nichts anfangen, also auch weg lassen. Kompression hingegen kann Windows aktivieren und sollte um das max. an Kompatibilität zu erhalten aktiviert werden.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beispielsweise will ich Dateien in einen Windows Ordner kopieren, der in weiteren diversen Untervezeichnissen liegt, und übernehme dort von einer vorhandenen Datei den Namen "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-01.pdf", benenne die Datei auf meiner ext4 Partition in "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-02.pdf" und will sie dann in den Ordner von "Steuererklärung-Anlageblatt-Beleg-Auto-Zusatzkosten-BlaBlaBla-01.pdf" kopieren, kann es sein das der Kopiervorgang fehlschlägt. Weil zu viele Zeichen im Pfad sind. Unter Windows kann ich das allerdings erledigen.... und mit ntfs-3g könnte ich noch einige Zeichen mehr anhängen. Dann würde unter Windows der Explorer beim Löschen meckern das der Name für den Papierkorb zu lang ist.
> 
> 

 

Du kopierst also Daten von NTFS auf eine ext4, bearbeitest diese, und kopierst diese anschließend zurück auf NTFS?

hast du anschließend mal ein "sync" gemacht? Damit werden die Dateien erst tatsächlich geschrieben. Sagt danach dmesg oder Syslog was?

Ich kann als Doku folgendes empfehlen:

https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Linux-5-15-Kernel-Features-kennenlernen-und-ausprobieren-6271701.html?seite=2 (Paywal!)

https://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs3-driver-faq/ (FAQ von Paragon)

https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/ntfs.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dankeschön. Ich starte im Moment recht selten gentoo. Ich warte auf die ntfs Patchs. Außerdem auf einige von mir recht häufig genutzte Apps wie Calibre 6 und Digikam 7.7. u.a. die anderweitig schon in aktuellen Versionen zur Verfügung stehen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Dankeschön. Ich starte im Moment recht selten gentoo. Ich warte auf die ntfs Patchs. Außerdem auf einige von mir recht häufig genutzte Apps wie Calibre 6 und Digikam 7.7. u.a. die anderweitig schon in aktuellen Versionen zur Verfügung stehen.

 

Auf Calibre 6 kannst du unter Gentoo möglicherweise noch lange warten, weil das Qt 6 benutzt. Und die Gentoo-Devs haben es mit Qt 6 offenbar nicht sonderlich eilig.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe unter Windows eine neue ntfs Partition angelegt, die ich im home-Verzeichnis einhänge. Zuerst hatte ich 

```
UUID=01D8C02549D3CD50   /home/ich/Datentausch         ntfs3      iocharset=utf8,sys_immutable,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
```

Hier konnte ich im Ordner /home/ich/Datentausch nur als root Ordner/Dateien bearbeiten. Erst ab der Ebene /home/ich/Datentausch/Datentausch kann ich als user arbeiten.

Dann 

```
UUID=01D8C02549D3CD50   /home/ich/Datentausch         ntfs3      iocharset=utf8,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
```

 Hier muss ich unter Windows 10 Administratorenrechte haben um die Dateien/ Ordner zu löschen bzw. zu verschieben.

Sonst hatte ich noch beispielsweise 

```
UUID=9A70CF3D70CF1EBF  /home/ich/Dokumente         ntfs3  prealloc,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
```

 Hier ist unter Linux und Windows alles i. O. Neu sind also iocharset=utf8 (was vielleicht nicht zwingend sein muss, da es als System Standard eingestellt ist) und sys_immutable (welches m.E. Sinn macht).

----------

